# Poofy Girl Egg Probs



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok this morning I found my poof in a corner and not rambunctious as always. Not in nest box either so I got her to see what was going on. I’ll show you what I found, and then tell you what the day looked like for us after that! 
So upon exam I find this hanging out her rear. Yeah it’s up close and personal- but all our chickens have em so. Ya know.  


















That was about the consistency of skin, slightly squishy but firm. And still attached indoors. What to do? I messaged a few of our awesome people on here of course- and got their opinions- we who were not sure agreed not to pull hard, nor cut anything til we figured out more. 
She was segregated til she got feisty and wanted home- on her way there the ‘thing’ broke off near the top so at least I knew it wouldn’t get caught either. 
Eventually dawg came along and told me to try to remove it, that it was a soft shelled egg indeed. (Removal wasn’t an option, as it was as firmly attached indoors still.) 
I let her go to the nest box like she wanted. It was a soft shelled egg with some goo in that bottom portion, and the top looked like this once she passed it- rather like a parachute- no wonder! She got her butt thoroughly rinsed out in the kiddie pool this eve. She acts tired but otherwise ok, she is getting a treatment a month early. Worming in Sept and March, but she’s gonna get it early just to be sure that isn’t the issue, or if it is, that it hopefully fixes her up. Just wanted to show and tell for anyone else who might run into this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone will. It happens more often than you think. It's just most pass it right away or we don't notice it like you did.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So what is it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Parts of an egg.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Parts of an egg.


Oh wow.


----------

